# My Testimony treating seasonal allergies



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am sorry this is lengthy, but my hope is that my experiences will help someone in their treatment of seasonal allergies. If you donât want to read the whole thing, here is the gist: Ragweed tincture has been a miracle cure for my seasonal allergies.

I have had frequent allergy based illnesses for as long as I can remember. They would come on so suddenly and such random times that I had a hard time tracking them. I was plagued with sore throat, nasal congestion, ear aches, and frequent bouts of bronchitis. I can remember back several years ago when I would only have 3-4 bouts of bronchitis per year, but the last 4-5 years I have had 8-12 cases per year. Finally my pcp referred me to an allergist who immediately ordered allergy testing, and as it turns out there are 17 different things I am allergic to â almost all are pollen types. I have 2-4 for every season plus dust mite and 2 molds to make sure every month is well covered with an allergy. No time off for me! I was also diagnosed with asthma as well.

The allergist promptly put me on a steroid inhaler, albuterol (rescue only), steroid nasal spray, a new antihistamine, steroid packs on demand if I feel like I am getting sick (I promptly gained 30 pounds). And I was still getting sick. The worst period of sickness started early September with ragweed season (ragweed was my worst allergy) and didnât let off until February-March. I canât even count how many rounds of antibiotics I ingested in the fall-winter of 2012-2013! And that year was just a repeat of many before. 

In the spring of 2012 I began reading everything I could get my hands on regarding using herbs and natural healing practices. I began harvesting local mullein to make infusions to help my lungs. I could tell that mullein was helping as an expectorant, but my immune system was so destroyed that any allergen contact was an assault to my system and I would be ill right away. Finally in the fall of 2012 I heard about ragweed tincture to help with seasonal allergies. But I didnât find a whole lot of information on it. I watched Susun Weedâs video on youtube about making a ragweed tincture and then masked up and went and gathered the ragweed to make the tincture. Despite masking up I still got sick within 3 days. 

The tincture was made but it had to sit for 6 weeks before it was ready to be used as a medicine. Unfortunately, I forgot about the tincture in the back of a cabinet until this past spring. I then got it out and strained the green medicine off and decided to try it come fall. I thought it would only work on a ragweed allergy. 

On August 24 I began taking twice daily doses of the ragweed tincture. (because I am so very allergic to ragweed, I got my epipen out and showed my daughter how to use it on me in case I went into anaphylactic shock, but nothing happened) Within a few days I suspected something was up. I wasnât getting sore throat, nasal drippage, etc. Early September showed ragweed pollen extremely high. I could feel it in my sinuses. They were sore and tender and my ears felt like there was fluid in them and would pop. Occasionally I would develop a sore throat. When that would happen, I would increase the frequency of the ragweed tincture dose to every 3-4 hours and take one right before I went to bed. Next morning I would wake up with no sore throat. 

Over and over this medicine has proven its abilities to help with allergies. Just 3 days ago I noticed some symptoms coming on: sore throat, clearing throat, phlegm gathering in the bronchia, fluid in the ears. I almost panicked because I am supposed to sing in a duet this Sunday at church. Thursday I started a regimen of 1 tsp every 3 hours and continued it through Friday. Today, which is Saturday, I need no medicine, but I think I will take one tonight anyway just to make sure my voice is clear for tomorrow.

IMMUNITIES: I think the ragweed tincture has helped my immunities. My DH brought a cold home and he suffered greatly with it (before I could talk him into taking the tincture). Both my daughters caught it within 3 days. (They wouldnât touch the tincture) I did not catch the cold! This is unheard of for me! But it is true, I didnât catch it.

THE COLD: When DH caught the cold, he was out of town and by the time he got home, the cold was well entrenched. Another night went by before he agreed to try the ragweed tincture. But when he did, he got after it big, taking the tincture 3-4 times per day. We are not certain that the tincture shortened the duration of the cold, but he felt certain that it lessened the severity of the symptoms of the cold. 

SEALING THE DEAL: The event that totally convinced me of the power of the ragweed tincture was the cutting, raking and baling of the hay meadow across the street. My husband and I own that property so I know just how much ragweed was in that field. There was such a significant amount of ragweed present that I tried to arrange an place to go visit for about 5 days while they did the baling, but nothing worked out. Further, this was the last field to be baled of the season and ended up being done mid Septemberâ¦the very heart of ragweed season. After the cutting of the hay, the entire valley was hazy with the dust and pollen. This was the absolute last place in the world a person with my condition should be, but here I was. I took doses of the tincture about every 4 hours. The sinus cavities in my face were sore and puffy and I had an occasional headache. Other than that, I had no other symptoms. Typically, if I am out running and I feel an onset of allergy symptoms (headache and sinus tenderness), I come home and take a dose asap. The headache is usually gone in 1.5 hours and the tenderness is usually gone in about 12 hours.

Again I am sorry this post is so long, but I hope that this is some helpful information for those who suffer with seasonal allergies the way I have. Because of using this tincture, I have been able to be outside more this fall than I have in 5 years. My asthma is under control and I have been able to incrementally quit the steroid inhaler and the steroid nasal spray, and the antihistamine. I am not recommending nor suggesting that anyone quit their medications, but it was the right thing for me.

God bless you all

Belle


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Belle, congrats on finding greatly improved health! I've had great success reducing my allergies by removing inflammatory foods from my diet, specifically sugar, dairy and gluten.

FYI - Susun Weed recommends diluting the tinctures in a wee bit of water to take rather than dropping directly in your mouth - to reduce oral cancers down the road.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for the awesome post. I also had very severe allergies and treated them another way, but I'm so happy to learn how you did it. It's hard to explain how allergies aren't just sneezing but a gripping of the whole body and to be free from that is fantastic! Thank you again.


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

Sparticle: Would you be willing to share how you treat your allergies?

Cathleenc: Thank you for reminding me about dosing information


MY DOSE: I take 1 teaspoon of tincture in a glass of water or juice. Personally I like orange juice the best. I think it masks the taste better than anything else. Oh yes it tastes pretty bad! But so worth it to be well!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

the netti pot might also be of service between times. congrats for your new comfort. allergies are horrid and can make life really difficult.


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Great post, and I will definitely be trying this, especially on my husband who refuses to use the steroid nasal spray or even take an antihistamine. Allergies indeed make you sick all over, and are like having a chronic illness. I was extremely allergic to ragweed, but do well taking a generic Claritin every day. Occasionally do take steroids, like when I got into some poison ivy and wondered why I couldn't get out of bed for 3 days! I do recommend the Neti pot, either with the commercial rinse, or warm salt water with colloidal silver and baking soda. Have been getting some good results with the colloidal silver with patients who are constantly having sinus infections.


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

I agree, Okiemom and Westexas, about the Neti Pot being a big help. I have utilized one for several years. One note on using a NetiPot: MAKE SURE YOU USE DISTILLED WATER. Of course it says to do so right on the package, but sometimes we overlook such things or we just get lazy and might be tempted to use other water. The danger is the bacteria and such in the non-distilled water. I don't know what else it can do to you but the father of a lady in our church got a fungus on his brain and almost died. They think it was caused from him using tap water for nasal rinse. 

Westexas: Thanks for the tip on adding the colloidal silver to the nasal rinse. I haven't considered it before but will definitely look further in to it.


----------

